# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Modern Ruins

## Pineapple

This was my inspiration:
30+ of the most beautiful abandoned places and modern ruins i've ever seen - Blog of Francesco Mugnai

Forget ancient temples and embattled keeps, how about mapping modern ruins?  Abandoned rail yards, once-proud factories, melted down nuclear plants, a residential neighborhood after World War III, a scuttled aircraft carrier, you name it.  I think it could be a lot of fun.

----------


## Francissimo

Nice idea Pineapple, i'm actually working exactly on this type of map on this month lite challenge and the theme is really fun to map :Wink:

----------


## Pineapple

Ooops, that's what I get for taking a break from the forum for a couple months.  I didn't realize the Lite Challenge this time around was for ruins.  Well maybe this idea should wait a little while.

----------


## Francissimo

Well the theme of the lite challenge is just to map a ruin and isn't as specific as your suggestion, i think your idea is really cool for a challenge, the theme would force challengers to change from the classic fantasy maps, seeing more sci fi maps would be cool (but i'm partial as it's my subject this month :Wink: )

----------

